# Does Dictation in Word Take Practice When Writing Your Story?



## sunaynaprasad (Nov 7, 2018)

For over a month, I have handwritten my story's previous draft on 5.5 X 8.5 paper, which was standard printing paper cut in half. I used different colored pens. They were rolling ball pens with thin tips. I would vary the colors per chapter. I would also give myself permission to let my writing be sloppy again as it was the first draft again for a new plot. Another thing I did was abbreviate, use symbols, and in later chapters, the characters' names' inititals, as much as possible.
However, my hands got tired after minutes, even though I did learn how to grip the pens more loosely. But I would also not keep up with the handwriting as much as I could, despite the research I did to help myself.
So now I want to use dictation in Word. I heard that it is a faster way to get your story down. I've known about it for a while, but stayed away from it a lot until now. I was a bit slow when verbally getting my sentences onto Word using the dictation tool. Maybe because I was worrying about quality language too soon? I did try dictating the first chapter page. I got a couple hundred words in a half hour. I had to think of what to say. 
Perhaps, I should continue where I left off in the handwritten draft and let the sentences out without worrying about quality words now. Has anyone ever tried this? Is it normal to be slow with word dictation in the beginning and get quicker over time after lots of practice?


----------



## SueC (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi Sun. I think dictation in any case takes practice. When I first started getting more serious about writing, I realized that I got a lot of my inspiration from what I was seeing every day. So I bought a small recorder to take with me and I would try to dictate what I was seeing, feeling, and what my ideas were. Problem with that was that even though I typed up dictation in my work all of the time, it was more difficult to just type up ideas and thoughts in my head from the tape I had made.

Yes, I think if you are going to dictate into Word, it would be best if you read it instead of dictating it. I have tried that, too, although it has been a really long time. When I did it, it was like it is now on our phones - lots of auto correct! And I spent more time trying to figure out what I meant to say and correcting words than it took me to just type the darn thing out! LOL. I understand you are trying to find something that is a good fit for you, but maybe just writing it out, and then typing it on your computer (in Word of course ) would work the best. After all, it's the writing that's important - right?

Hope it works out for you. If you are intent on dictating on Word, then I suggest you practice - a lot!


----------



## Bloggsworth (Nov 7, 2018)

Yes, specially if you've been drinking...


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 7, 2018)

SueC said:


> Yes, I think if you are going to dictate into Word, it would be best if you read it instead of dictating it.



That's the conclusion I came to, when I considered using it... which sort of defeats the purpose, since I'd have to type it up in the first place.



Bloggsworth said:


> Yes, specially if you've been drinking...



So.... Word speaks "Drunk", or it doesn't?

Just curious how well A.I. is actually doing.




G.D.


----------



## sunaynaprasad (Nov 8, 2018)

Yeah, I was considering reading my words.


----------



## Dluuni (Nov 8, 2018)

I dictate from the start. The free stuff thrashes what you say a lot, so expect a good chunk of time editing. Dragon is a bit better, but pins me down a bit. I'm working out what works best for my flow still.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Nov 8, 2018)

I wouldn't recommend dictation to someone writing a novel. But in your case, I can make an exception. Only because you write on paper would I say dragon speaking software could be helpful or useful. Dragon speaking software can be a steep investment because of the microphone (and finding the right one for your budget and purpose). If you have problems editing and have language disabilities, then a program you try as a free trial that you like can be a better solution to your problems. Dragon speaking software is best for academic writing, but I have my doubts about creative writing (you are more creative by writing thoughts and not correcting them). Because some people say they can type a novel using the program or (5,000-10,000) words quickly (in a day). But it requires a good microphone for the accuracy to be of any good use. IMO, if you don't use paper and pen to write your story it can be puzzling to figure out what and how to write it without having done some sort of outline. If you write lots of outlines, it can be troublesome to write a novel and even edit the prose. That is you have to have something is already written, most likely to get the most benefit from it. It can be exhausting to write a story and then dictate it to dragon. Imagine rewriting on dragon. Because you need beta readers, and depending on how good your basic language skills are: you won't be able to write effective sentences (depending on it 100% of the time). That said I have dyslexia and read & write is another steep investment. But it is the best way to write, and not worry about editing the first few times. The advice is to write your ideas, and then edit. What I like is that it reads word per word and sentences as soon as you type them using a good quality voice that sounds human. That being said, to write a novel I would have to depend a lot on beta readers for checking for both those things (English and story content or substance). I have a ways to go before I can recommend read and write for anyone as the cheapest solution to writing English that is considered correct all the time. I will say if you have the patience and "persistence" go with dragon speaking software, which I have no experience with a good microphone. I have tried it, but need patience in dictating a story on a paper that was already written. Good luck, Monday is when I book an appointment for dyslexia. I waited too long because I could not find specialists online. It's been delayed to Monday because I am visiting my grandparents which I do go see around 1-3 times a month.

There are some people that like to use recorders, but I don't like to record my speech because it is too random and can be very uninspired and spontaneous to be of good use; to write a story for example.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 8, 2018)

This talk about microphones and dictation makes me wonder if there's a way to use a smartphone as a bluetooth microphone...

People use 'em for everything else, so why not that?


G.D.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Nov 8, 2018)

Guard Dog said:


> This talk about microphones and dictation makes me wonder if there's a way to use a smartphone as a bluetooth microphone...
> 
> People use 'em for everything else, so why not that?
> 
> ...


If someone has a smartphone that can run dragon. I think there is a mobile subscription service. But the person that is interested would need to search online to know for sure. I don't know if it is for smartphones. I just know a subcription service exists.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 8, 2018)

Theglasshouse said:


> If someone has a smartphone that can run dragon. I think there is a mobile subscription service. But the person that is interested would need to search online to know for sure. I don't know if it is for smartphones. I just know a subcription service exists.



Thanks... What I was getting at is the possibility of using an app - say, something like GBoard - to interface directly with some software on a person's computer like Word or Dragon, using a Bluetooth connection.

Or even having the App produce a file or signal that could be used directly by Word or some other Word Processing program.

Does that make any sense at all?
( I know it sounds complicated, but the idea in my head is pretty simple; Just give the word processing program an input that works the same as a mic connection or keyboard connection does. )


G.D.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Nov 8, 2018)

That seems like something easy to do then and costs a lot less money for those who don't want to spend a lot of money. That is good advice. I don't own a smartphone but many here already have such a phone.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 8, 2018)

Theglasshouse said:


> That seems like something easy to do then and costs a lot less money for those who don't want to spend a lot of money. That is good advice. I don't own a smartphone but many here already have such a phone.



Yeah, it sounds like it should be easy to do, but I don't know if it actually is, or is even possible.

Any tech geniuses in the house that can advise on this one?



G.D.


----------



## Dluuni (Nov 8, 2018)

I know that sometimes I just use the standard Google keyboard that comes on the phone I'm using that right now, it takes a little bit of practice to get used to saying your punctuation. Sometimes, the sentence structure that you use conversationally isn't exactly the best looking on a page. At the moment I'm just coming up with a response here and I'm using the things that you can see well about how much I'm able to get out in a minute or in this case will 90 seconds really because I need to bring this to a nice satisfying conclusion which I'm just about to do right now. As you can see, some editing is required.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 8, 2018)

Dluuni said:


> I know that sometimes I just use the standard Google keyboard that comes on the phone I'm using that right now, it takes a little bit of practice to get used to saying your punctuation. Sometimes, the sentence structure that you use conversationally isn't exactly the best looking on a page. At the moment I'm just coming up with a response here and I'm using the things that you can see well about how much I'm able to get out in a minute or in this case will 90 seconds really because I need to bring this to a nice satisfying conclusion which I'm just about to do right now. As you can see, some editing is required.



Wow... If I'm understandin' what you just did correctly, that whole process seems tedious and nerve-wracking.

...I think I'll just stick to punchin' it out on the keyboard, thanks.



G.D.


----------



## Dluuni (Nov 8, 2018)

I just chatted into the phone for 90 seconds.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 8, 2018)

Dluuni said:


> I just chatted into the phone for 90 seconds.



But... Didn't you also have to add punctuation and such, or did I misunderstand?

You know, like "What the hell did you do *comma* exactly*question mark*"


G.D.


----------



## Dluuni (Nov 8, 2018)

Oh... Yes, I do. But, you kind of get used to that. It really isn't an issue. Honestly, I'm doing it right now.


----------



## Guard Dog (Nov 8, 2018)

I think I have much too vivid an imagination... 'cause I can just see you sitting there, talking that way, and your poor husband wondering what the hell has gotten into you... *snerk* :razz:

And for what it's worth, that would drive me bug-eyed nuts having to remember to do that.


G.D.

P.S. "Snerk" = A short, abrupt, snorting laugh that almost sounds like someone choking.
       ( I can't think of a more accurate way to describe it. )


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Nov 9, 2018)

If you are going this route, then you may consider getting some kind of voice-to-text software like Dragon. You can tweak it to suit your needs.


----------



## sunaynaprasad (Nov 9, 2018)

Sounds good.


----------

